# Wondering...Mesick area?



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I usually dont head north for the blacks. I know everything is behind this year. Im thinking of heading for the Mesick/Kaleva area to look this weekend, 2 1/2 hr drive.The reason I ask is Im now finding my whites around here and that is usually the tail end for the blacks. So... Is the picking still happening up that way? I would appreciate any info from you guys up that way. Thank you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

We found 40 blacks in one area outside of me sick on Saturday. Nothing on the rest of the property. Ground was still pretty cold. Heading back up Saturday should be better with the warmer temps. Would like to see more rain though.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Surprised at the lack of reports from the top of the state . It’s not happening or tight lips . Myself says its not happing fully yet but I feel its so close . I’ll find a few on one basketball size spot than nothing for acres plus that have produced in the past . It’s like I’ve found the tiny spot with the only perfect conditions . But I’m not even close to being a expert as to why this is . May have to head south 100 miles to look and visit my M IL . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

We were up at our camp over the Mother’s Day weekend near the corner of 37 and 55, and found a total of 125 mushrooms all black and kinda small but fresh.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive been find blacks in Leelanau County for almost two weeks now. They should be just about peaking there soon and that is north of Mesick. I’d say this should be a good time to go. That being said it was in the low 80s today and very dry. Desperately need more rain.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Leelanau is typically warmer than mid state isnt it?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> Leelanau is typically warmer than mid state isnt it?


Depends on the time of year. Three weeks ago there was still a decent amount of snow in the woods.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Any rain yet up there?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Sprytle said:


> Any rain yet up there?


Nothing until Saturday and it looks spotty if anything at all


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Gosh I only found about 2 dozen at the most up there in the past 2 weeks. Got screwed and work wouldn't give me the time off I usually get so been mostly a weekend warrior, did better down here than I usually do but the season ain't over yet!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Looked up there for 8 hrs yesterday and 3 this morning. Grand Total ...0...yes... ZERO.
Stopped by a few local businesses and talk and most all said even the locals are having a hard time finding shrooms this year. At least I got to spend some time with some good friends up there. As I came home on 37 I drove thru Baldwin a little after noon on Blessing Sunday...Wow!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> Looked up there for 8 hrs yesterday and 3 this morning. Grand Total ...0...yes... ZERO.
> Stopped by a few local businesses and talk and most all said even the locals are having a hard time finding shrooms this year. At least I got to spend some time with some good friends up there. As I came home on 37 I drove thru Baldwin a little after noon on Blessing Sunday...Wow!


I drove through Baldwin on Thursday and saw all the prep . It looked to be a huge event.

I'm sorry you got skunked. I managed to find 3 on my grand excursion last week. One in Roscommon County... another in the Bitely area and another in Maple River state game area.

I'm really starting to think I'm a sucky shroomer. Not finding many here at home either.... and we've had tons of rain.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

R.J.M. said:


> Surprised at the lack of reports from the top of the state . It’s not happening or tight lips . Myself says its not happing fully yet but I feel its so close . I’ll find a few on one basketball size spot than nothing for acres plus that have produced in the past . It’s like I’ve found the tiny spot with the only perfect conditions . But I’m not even close to being a expert as to why this is . May have to head south 100 miles to look and visit my M IL .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s exactly what I’m experiencing too. Small areas will produce well, but then it’s lots of walking!


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Maybe this week with all the rain on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I found about 80 blacks in the Mio area yesterday. All nice and fresh. Not one single gray/white. Mostly in Popple tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

The rain Saturday certainly helped the Oscoda county area. Me the wife ventured out yesterday and found 218 in two separate locations. Fair amount of people out and about. Not all my spots were producing so I believe it to be hit and miss, but if you have proven spots you should be checking them!


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

We were in Mesick area yesterday .Did a bunch of walking, my buddie finally stumbled into a patch of shrooms. We picked around 70 in that one small area,all nice big black, pretty fresh shrooms.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

Found 180 Saturday around mesick. All grey's and yellows.


----------

